# List of Radical Contacts Across the World



## autumn (Apr 13, 2015)

http://slingshot.tao.ca/contacts

Collectives, communes, libraries, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 13, 2015)

zim are you in france?? i looked at the link but dont see a specific couch listed?


----------



## Tude (Apr 13, 2015)

hehe - your country flag indicates netherlands which I know is not true - where about's is your couch surfing spot thar my red headed person? I thought VA?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 13, 2015)

That fucker has done gone internationale!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Also this doesnt appear to be an actual couch to surf on @zim


----------



## autumn (Apr 13, 2015)

Tude said:


> hehe - your country flag indicates netherlands which I know is not true - where about's is your couch surfing spot thar my red headed person? I thought VA?





highwayman said:


> That fucker has done gone internationale!





highwayman said:


> Also this doesnt appear to be an actual couch to surf on @zim



Haha no.. I'm just using a VPN. Gotta keep my internet traffic out of the prying eyes of the NSA. Still in Virginia.

And yeah... I've used this site to find places to stay. By just emailing/calling. Didn't really know what other section to put it in, so feel free to move it. Removed the prefix. I just figured it'd be most useful here


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2015)

Moved to useful links!

Nice resource, @zim


----------



## autumn (Apr 13, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Moved to useful links!
> 
> Nice resource, @zim



Wow I'm an idiot, I didn't even know that was a section


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2015)

zim said:


> Haha no.. I'm just using a VPN. Gotta keep my internet traffic out of the prying eyes of the NSA. Still in Virginia.



If you're in VA, the NSA will look over your shoulder if they want to see what you're doing


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for this.

My program is limited, for now, but I've contacted them to see if they'll list my resource.


----------

